# Sig 1911 Texas Model



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I went to the range yesterday and shot my Sig 1911 Texas Model. I was loading 7-8 rounds in each mag and out of 100 shots I was getting about 4-5 times the last shell was not going to battery. I am hoping it was the Fiocchi ammo but what is weird is the last shell in the mag is the problem. Tried seperatinig the mags that were giving me problems but in second try they would work okay. Maybe I am letting up on holding tight on the handle??? Next week I will try again with Rem ammo to see if it has a problem.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

Well I have determined that it might have been me that was jamming the last shot in various mags. Felt like I might have let up on the pressure on the handle of the 1911 and that was causing it. Out of 100 shots it happened only once as I might have let up. Also the pistol was very accurate for me this time. It is a great and beautiful gun, the Texas model.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

You need to get that figured out. That is unacceptable failure rate IMO. It's not unheard of to have to contact sig and have it worked on. If you can have someone else shoot it hopefully an experienced shooter.


----------



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

If this gun is brand new I'd put 500 rounds down the pipe before I bothered Sig.


----------

